# probleme  sur iphone 12 mini



## charly1200x (15 Novembre 2021)

salut a tous voila je possède   un iPhone 12  depuis  une paire de mois  et voila  comme un con je bidouille dessus et hop  un message ( MAJ de l'id.apple 
 et qui dit certains services liés a votre compte ne seront disponible  qu'une fois que vous vous serez reconnecté puis il me demande  un mots de passe de l'id .apple que je connais plus  impossible  de trouvé  merci pour votre aide  de me donner les etapes a suivre encore merci


----------



## Jura39 (15 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour

Voici la procédure Apple


----------

